# Uber Strikers WINNING! Ripple Effects Could Last MONTHS!



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Wait for the ripple effects! 
Uber Strikers making national news. Uber no longer able to hide unfair labor practices. Uber Investors surely noticed. Labor Depts with cases on their desks noticed. Potential jurors in Uber Lawsuit noticed. The ripple effects are going to be amazing!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

No Uber Strike Publicity is bad Uber Strike publicity. Being heard = WINNING!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The drivers in San Diego drove Friday. No strike.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

More now know that Uber Drivers are unhappy nationally.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't turn on the app last night--I feel good about that. I will not open either the rider or driver app until Monday. Hoping more drivers do the same...


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Me thinks some Uber Shills do protest too much! = WINNING!  lol


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm supporting the work stoppage to show solidarity and concern for my fellow drivers. I could be making money in my market this weekend driving Uber, but I am choosing to do what I think is right. I will be driving Lyft today/tonight. #uberoff #uberstrike #lyfton


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, looks like the strike is not going well. I see tons of drivers on platform in every city every state.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Not everyone needs to or would stop working, some just don't know about it. 
But it is working in the media it's all over the internet, newspapers, Twitter, Facebook & on Tv.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

amyfromutahutah said:


> Well, looks like the strike is not going well. I see tons of drivers on platform in every city every state.


I think everyone by now realizes that Uber is going to show fake surges and fake cars everywhere. How and why did the company stoop this low over the past 2 years is the question.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Jul 26, 2015)

I guess as long as it's in the media, it's being noticed. I live in SLC and there were a lot of us out last night, mainly myself because I'm using this check to fund my work vacation next week. Do I think we deserve more? Yes. Am I complaining about what I make? No. Either way, I'm in agreement with the protest demands, I'm just not taking part because I need the $$.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Something must be going on if all these new accounts are saying it's not working....interesting


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I think everyone by now realizes that Uber is going to show fake surges and fake cars everywhere. How and why did the company stoop this low over the past 2 years is the question.


You can't fake seeing drivers out on the street. Downtown San Diego had drivers on every street last night. The phone mount and trade dress are a give away.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Consider the Network Effect of the Uber Strikers. Strikers are creating a media current that's making lots of noise for drivers nation wide!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Before Uber Strike, Uber WAS already one of America's most hated companies. What is Uber now?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Consider the Network Effect of the Uber Strikers. Strikers are creating a media current that's making lots of noise for drivers nation wide!


And who is going to do what with that "ripple effect" before it dies out. 
No one is going to do anything. 
There it is.

The news stories will be forgotten by Tuesday.

Uber will change nothing for the better, and possibly for the worse as they know drivers can not be united.

What happens when you stir a turd. You only get stink.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> And who is going to do what with that "ripple effect" before it dies out.
> No one is going to do anything.
> There it is.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh who said Uber is the only party who can make changes for drivers? Right now there are A LOT of professionals who have Uber cases on their desks now or who will in the near future. Right now there are potential jurors in the upcoming UberLawsuit getting educated on Uber by media coverage of an Uber Strike. I can go on and on and on and on. Maybe Uber will do right by drivers, but no one is holding their breath waiting for Uber to do the right thing. Others however.... stay tuned while other people start to sympathize with drivers and other people will help force Uber to do the right thing.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> You can't fake seeing drivers out on the street. Downtown San Diego had drivers on every street last night. The phone mount and trade dress are a give away.


Here in Atlanta I see a number of cars on the rider app, but nowhere near the oversaturated amount I've been accustomed to viewing.


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

I went out in st. Louis area today. After 6 hours my net was 60. I went home. There were a ton of drivers.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

amyfromutahutah said:


> Well, looks like the strike is not going well. I see tons of drivers on platform in every city every state.


Uber Shill?



PyrettaBlaze said:


> Either way, I'm in agreement with the protest demands, I'm just not taking part because I need the $$.


From my perspective I understand there are ppl who need the $$. Examples are retirees and ppl on disability trying to supplement their Social Security check. There are others like the quoted poster who are trying to earn money to pay bills or have for an upcoming event. This should be a good weekend with surges.



rtaatl said:


> Here in Atlanta I see a number of cars on the rider app, but nowhere near the oversaturated amount I've been accustomed to viewing.


So you are seeing a difference in your area I take it.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Wait for the ripple effects!
> Uber Strikers making national news. Uber no longer able to hide unfair labor practices. Uber Investors surely noticed. Labor Depts with cases on their desks noticed. Potential jurors in Uber Lawsuit noticed. The ripple effects are going to be amazing!


Hey bro put the crack pipe down please!!


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> I didn't turn on the app last night--I feel good about that. I will not open either the rider or driver app until Monday. Hoping more drivers do the same...


I just didn't work after getting four cancels on Thursday. Thankfully one of them at least had the courtesy to notify me and then wait five minutes to give me the cancellation fee. On his own doing. Some are like that, but not all.

Got an interview with McDs on Monday. They pay $10/hr now.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The drivers in San Diego drove Friday. No strike.


I didn't drive


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Downtown Orlando had more drivers in the area then ever last night. I drove for nearly 10 hours and only made $172

Every time I dropped off at Orange ave I parked over on the side lot and counted 17 Uber drop offs at that same corner in 11 minutes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego drivers are definitely not on strike. 
I saw lots of drivers during my downtown trips. 

Maybe if it had actually been organized with a list of demands the drivers wanted. 
Instead it was "strike by rumor" without any indication of who was behind it, and what they wanted. 
No one asked me what I wanted.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RomanRon said:


> Hey bro put the crack pipe down please!!


I would expect that from an Ohio State graduate. Tsk, tsk, tsk............


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> And who is going to do what with that "ripple effect" before it dies out.
> No one is going to do anything.
> There it is.
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath people are getting sick of working for minimum wage and we will have a massive affect on everybody's lives if we are not out there we are not McDonalds workers


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

real_deal said:


> Don't hold your breath people are getting sick of working for minimum wage and we will have a massive affect on everybody's lives if we are not out there we are not McDonalds workers


I don't work for minimum wage. I average $15 to $20/hr after $0.36/mile expenses. I am not standing on my feet all day, and I choose when I want to work. If you don't like that deal, don't take it.

Quit your *****ing and move on if you can't make a buck in your market place.
Uber on, or don't.... The rest of us do not actually care.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

I did notice a spike this weekend while driving Lyft .
I keep hearing more and more customers are dissatisfied with Uber. I even had a customer recommend Lyft to some other ladies that were waiting next to her at this restaurant I was picking her up at. I have heard some serious horror stories from some of my Lyft pax about there experiences with using uber. Sometimes when I hear these stories, it sounds like these drivers are really pissed off and are trying to ruin the uber experience for people.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> I keep hearing more and more customers are dissatisfied with Uber. I even had a customer recommend Lyft


I recommend Lyft to all of my Uber passengers. I tell them that smart passengers have both so they can avoid getting screwed over by Uber's surge charges and they have options to find the closest driver. The passengers appreciate it and give me high ratings. I notice that my Lyft passengers prefer Lyft over Uber. They tell me that the Lyft drivers are better. I have many Uber passengers that will download Lyft as we are driving to their destination after I tell them about Lyft. I don't trash Uber, I just let them know the advantage of having both apps. Uber does a great job of trashing themselves.

Uber's relentless disrespect to their drivers created this. When I first started and I could make an honest rate driving for Uber, I wouldn't think of turning on their clients to Lyft. Fast forward to a few rate cuts, lies and horrible driver treatment and now I look forward to trying to take their clients and hand them over to Lyft. The best part is that Uber is paying me to steal their clients.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I would love to see some sherpashare.com data on what happened from people in protest-heavy areas with a 10/16 weekend vs 10/9 weekend comparison. It should show a reduction for Uber and a rise for Lyft. Maybe not a swap, but if it didn't even blip, oh well.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Wait for the ripple effects!
> Uber Strikers making national news. Uber no longer able to hide unfair labor practices. Uber Investors surely noticed. Labor Depts with cases on their desks noticed. Potential jurors in Uber Lawsuit noticed. The ripple effects are going to be amazing!


You get an "A" for enthusiasm. It is going to take a lot more than whatever went down last weekend to have much impact. Keep motivated, it's barely begun.


----------



## heyscotttt (Sep 30, 2015)

I didn't log on Uber at all and probably won't any more. I did load up Uber rider app and saw tons of drivers all around Massachusetts. Not sure how many people actually didn't drive but didn't look like many. I drove Lyft all weekend and will continue since it's not too difficult to qualify for the 100% Power Driver Bonus.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Wait for the ripple effects!
> Uber Strikers making national news. Uber no longer able to hide unfair labor practices. Uber Investors surely noticed. Labor Depts with cases on their desks noticed. Potential jurors in Uber Lawsuit noticed. The ripple effects are going to be amazing!


Your enthusiasm is overwhelming. Yay. If this were done properly, Abe would have organized as many riders in KC that he could, set realistic goals, and spent his time, money and energy locally. Concentrated efforts, not widespread BS, changes things. And if you strike, strike permanently until you get what you want or reach a compromise. They can hold out longer than you can.

http://recode.net/2015/10/18/the-fl...st-shows-how-hard-it-is-for-them-to-organize/


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> Your enthusiasm is overwhelming. Yay. If this were done properly, Abe would have organized as many riders in KC that he could, set realistic goals, and spent his time, money and energy locally. Concentrated efforts, not widespread BS, changes things. And if you strike, strike permanently until you get what you want or reach a compromise. They can hold out longer than you can.
> 
> http://recode.net/2015/10/18/the-fl...st-shows-how-hard-it-is-for-them-to-organize/


A mediocre plan set in motion is more valuable than any perfect plan that has not. Uber Drivers had to start somewhere. Strikers are being heard! This my friend is called the beginning!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber : What strike?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

How naive. 
Both Uber and Lyft are the same drivers. 
Most of us keep both apps on. 
Same experience for the passenger. 

As for the spike, Lyft had major promotions over the weekend. 
They gave away lots of free rides. 
Lyft also reduced cost by 10% in San Diego. 

Lyft is just another Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> A mediocre plan set in motion is more valuable than any perfect plan that has not. Uber Drivers had to start somewhere. Strikers are being heard! This my friend is called the beginning!


No actually it is not. 
This is the second failed strike by fantasy organizers.

What take away do you think Uber got from this?
Uber now knows that drivers will not organize.

Not one driver was contacted in San Diego. There was little or no news coverage. Passengers had no idea of the fantasy strike.

No passenger waited one second longer for an Uber than normal. 
Absolutely nothing happened.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber Strikers are sprouting up like weeds! Like Tony Robbins says, you can close your eyes and say there are no weeds in the garden, there are no weeds in the garden, there are no weeds in the garden, BUT THE WEEDS WILL TAKE YOUR GARDEN! Uber Strikers are growing!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> No Uber Strike Publicity is bad Uber Strike publicity. Being heard = WINNING!


Winning, DUH!

Unite!!!
Fellow high priest Vatican warlock assassins with veins coursing with tiger blood!!!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Fellow high priest Vatican warlock assassins with veins coursing with tiger blood!!!


What's that about Pope Francis I?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

1: A proper revision of the per mile rate in many cities. No city should be less than $1.25 per mile. In many cases the per mile rate will not even change however in cities where it's currently 75 cents or 85 cents the rates should be around $1.25 per mile. That is a 50c increase which still is lower than a taxi and does help drivers out more.

2: Make Passengers able to rate the driver before seeing the cost of the ride (This has caused low ratings because they didn't know it was a surge at the time, and it is not the fault of the driver) As drivers we have to rate before we can even see what the fare total is and before we can go back online.

3: Minimum of $5 per fare cleared (Which is fully cleared even after Uber's 20-30%) in every market.

**Poster's Note**
_UABW is NOT A union.

"LIKE"_
https://m.facebook.com/UnitedRideSharingDrivers?tsid=0.4394161270465702&source=typeahead


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> No actually it is not.
> This is the second failed strike by fantasy organizers.
> 
> What take away do you think Uber got from this?
> ...


I put out a call for a media coordinator in SD. No takers. By contrast I - one person - with a single press release ended up getting the strike as the top story Fri on Fox40.

If SD is full of apathy, mark it down to ... Anything you want ... But other cities DID something. Your turn next?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I put out a call for a media coordinator in SD. No takers. By contrast I - one person - with a single press release ended up getting the strike as the top story Fri on Fox40.
> 
> If SD is full of apathy, mark it down to ... Anything you want ... But other cities DID something. Your turn next?


Tell me what they did please. 
Absolutely nothing happened except some drivers missed a weekends pay.
Uber will not change because they can replace you and make 25% off the new drivers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Tell me what they did please.
> Absolutely nothing happened except some drivers missed a weekends pay.
> Uber will not change because they can replace you and make 25% off the new drivers.


They? There was no THEY. Every driver supporting the strike needed to look around and take action. A Sac driver went to SFO to pass out flyers. I wrote and sent out a press release. Another driver in Detroit did the same thing. Next time if I point at You, will you step up? If the answer is no that's ok.

But you know the old JFK line. ... Ask not etc.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

A real strike should somehow get the attention of the drivers that are running around anyway. This would be a good time to give uber a taste of there own medicine. Like those times they used to call Lyft drivers out of certain areas only to give the uber drivers a better opportunity. Call them out and cancel on them. Or take short rides and give them 1 ratings. Something like this would have to be planned ahead of time with not only burner phones, but have family members help out as well.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Organization of an OnDemand Workforce is new territory. It has never been done on any scale. Expectations that are compared to a traditional Union with 80 years of history are unrealistic.

This Nationwide Strike was better organized and had more participation in more cities across the US then the last one. There was more media exposure. Uber did no preparation for the last one and they did for this one (thehappytypist let us know, a current CSR).

Does anyone understand how significant the beginning of an OnDemand Worker Organization is? You may feel this is nothing, a small drop in the proverbial bucket, but it is a first...in the freaking history of business/labor in the USA.

It was successful in my book.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Tell me what they did please.
> Absolutely nothing happened except some drivers missed a weekends pay.
> Uber will not change because they can replace you and make 25% off the new drivers.


The only way to beat Uber is to make an app or apps that will allow us to organize and coordinate activities such making artificial surges,
Ghost riders and more....This can be done (have looked into it) but it is not cheap and I have found programming people who can do it.....Not expensive if we get enough members / drivers to WANT to do it.

Others will fall in because of the Ghost riders etc...I and a few others have thought this through (for reference look up the thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/stri...ad-for-those-who-want-more.40979/#post-539223

I have looked into the feasibility of doing it and it can be done....Just need $$ to implement.....If you are truly interested in doing something PM me here and I can send you my phone number and we can talk (that goes for anybody on here since I for one really want to do this).

Andy

"Go TURDs !"


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Organization of an OnDemand Workforce is new territory. It has never been done on any scale. Expectations that are compared to a traditional Union with 80 years of history are unrealistic.
> 
> This Nationwide Strike was better organized and had more participation in more cities across the US then the last one. There was more media exposure. Uber did no preparation for the last one and they did for this one (thehappytypist let us know, a current CSR).
> 
> ...


That's exactly why it FAILED. There WASN'T a coordinated effort to build LOCAL support. When the largest markets had more press show up than drivers, Uber looks at is as little piss ants and gets emboldened to act even more egregiously. I have no sympathy when folks in NYC are protesting at $2.35/mi, $8/minimum.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> The only way to beat Uber is to make an app or apps that will allow us to organize and coordinate activities such making artificial surges,
> Ghost riders and more....This can be done (have looked into it) but it is not cheap and I have found programming people who can do it.....Not expensive if we get enough members / drivers to WANT to do it.
> 
> Others will fall in because of the Ghost riders etc...I and a few others have thought this through (for reference look up the thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/stri...ad-for-those-who-want-more.40979/#post-539223
> ...


Why not just use a walkie-talkie app like Zello? Every once in a while Huber will host some sort of lunch or other local event in town. That is probably the best way to get people organized and talking to each other.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Let's look at what can realistically be done by drivers, every day, to cause Uber headaches without causing them to "strike" or "boycott" or in any way lose money or potentially deactivated. Let's take the month of November and:

Every Uber passenger gets a 1* rating.

Every Uber passenger gets slow rolled to pickup.

Every Uber passenger gets to destination longest path. If they're staring at their phone, miss an exit. Tell them Waze redirected you from an accident or traffic.

Show them a $10 bill, and say: "Last passenger left this in the back seat, do you think it's a tip or a mistake?" Watch them scan the backseat floor for any other lost bills, because everyone knows Uber riders NEVER tip intentionally.

Every Uber passenger gets your Lyft promo code, tell them there's $50 in free rides promotion.
Every Lyft passenger gets told: "I heard Uber drivers are giving every Uber passenger a 1* rating in protest over [whatever]" 
Tell all passengers that you "heard" Uber surges aren't based on demand, they're based on Uber needing to pump up their IPO value. As a driver, you suspect this is true because you never get pinged when in a surge zone. (True!)

Any other suggestions? Anything that won't work?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Let's look at what can realistically be done by drivers, every day, to cause Uber headaches without causing them to "strike" or "boycott" or in any way lose money or potentially deactivated. Let's take the month of November and:
> 
> Every Uber passenger gets a 1* rating.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fast track to deactivation.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Never wreck your own reputation by being a bad driver. Be a non existent driver instead. Accept the ride then just go play Xbox for an hour or so. Don't answer the phone. Pax cancels, and your ratings don't take a hit. Repeat step one.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Never wreck your own reputation by being a bad driver. Be a non existent driver instead. Accept the ride then just go play Xbox for an hour or so. Don't answer the phone. Pax cancels, and your ratings don't take a hit. Repeat step one.


What would that accomplish exactly? I'm not starting with you. Just curious about your logic.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Never wreck your own reputation by being a bad driver. Be a non existent driver instead. Accept the ride then just go play Xbox for an hour or so. Don't answer the phone. Pax cancels, and your ratings don't take a hit. Repeat step one.


So... develop a reputation for being a complete dick? Uber can track that kind of "partner" behavior and deactivate for it. They can't do the same with a slow roll to the passenger, unless they want to bother over laying traffic patterns on the route you took at the time of your departure to pickup.
I'm not suggesting doing anything that would result in deactivation... just the opposite. It's not "bad driving" to drive under the speed limit on the way to pickup. A 1* is a judgement call that Uber allows you to make when you rate a passenger. If they question it, just say pax left chewed gum on the seat, left garbage behind, said unkind things about Uber, anything you want.

The point of my suggestions are all to make Uber less appetizing to their customers.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> So... develop a reputation for being a complete dick? Uber can track that kind of "partner" behavior and deactivate for it. They can't do the same with a slow roll to the passenger, unless they want to bother over laying traffic patterns on the route you took at the time of your departure to pickup.
> I'm not suggesting doing anything that would result in deactivation... just the opposite. It's not "bad driving" to drive under the speed limit on the way to pickup. A 1* is a judgement call that Uber allows you to make when you rate a passenger. If they question it, just say pax left chewed gum on the seat, left garbage behind, said unkind things about Uber, anything you want.
> 
> The point of my suggestions are all to make Uber less appetizing to their customers.


What will that accomplish?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> What will that accomplish?


 Perhaps nothing more than the "strike" accomplished. Perhaps a small loss of market share. Perhaps force a re-think of their anti-driver behavior.
Perhaps nothing at all. I'm open to suggestions, but you're all criticism.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> The drivers in San Diego drove Friday. No strike.


Some of us in San Diego did not drive.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Not one driver was contacted in San Diego. There was little or no news coverage. Passengers had no idea of the fantasy strike.


KUSI put out an offer for Drivers. You could have done it! We get it you didn't strike, and don't support the effort put in by some. And you and SD Steve spent your weekend driving and writing about it on the SD strike thread.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

IMO, those that are big supporters of this effort see what they want to see....for me, not one Pax knew about the strike, none of family or friends new about the strike. And post strike same thing. In addition I did not see one news story about the strike (LA Area).


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> KUSI put out an offer for Drivers. You could have done it! We get it you didn't strike, and don't support the effort put in by some. And you and SD Steve spent your weekend driving and writing about it on the SD strike thread.


We knew it was useless, and we had rent to pay.
I am getting the deal I signed up for. When the situation gets so bad I can't make a buck, I will quit. Drivers will not change Uber by striking. Only the courts will make a difference.

Uber is offering more than ever for driver referrals. All these new drivers are signed on at 75% of the take after the new SPF.

Uber makes more off the new drivers. As of now drivers have no recourse if deactivated.

Uber is happy to deactivate drivers as seen by posts on this forum. They actually make more if they can deactivate you, or get you to quit.
Right now Uber makes the rules.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Perhaps nothing more than the "strike" accomplished. Perhaps a small loss of market share. Perhaps force a re-think of their anti-driver behavior.
> Perhaps nothing at all. I'm open to suggestions, but you're all criticism.


Well what is your goal? Your end game? How could I make a suggestion if I don't know that?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> What would that accomplish exactly? I'm not starting with you. Just curious about your logic.


 Fair question. It draws attention to Uber. It makes people ask the question "Why?" It also protects you from negative ratings from the pax. The "slow roll" approach will get you bad ratings no matter how you try to spin it. As for Uber deactivating offenders... Sure, if only ONE person does it, but if 20-30 people do it, it's plausible that there is a network error.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

I am a driver and support the message we are trying to send. If not for me (once I get another job) for those who follow me as drivers. 
Uber needs to be accountable and responsible for those helping them make billions. This is simple common decency to all drivers and they are a capitalistic bully !!! 

Here is Seattle they are advertising Scary Referral Pricing for new drivers. Scary not because the cash payout. Scary because the market has too many drivers and you are only making it even more diluted by referring friends... thus putting you and them out of a reasonable paying way to make money. 

Social Justice !! Capitalism is good unless it runs wild with absolutely no regulations.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

amyfromutahutah said:


> I went out in st. Louis area today. After 6 hours my net was 60. I went home. There were a ton of drivers.


Uber has hired to many drivers as we all know. It is like showing up to work and having 5 people watching while one person does the job. Really sad Uber just keeps running wild.


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 5, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> More now know that Uber Drivers are unhappy nationally.


Most good in our current society has come from people joining together for a common voice. We need to be heard.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1645269165732525


i don't think this will work


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Uber has hired to many drivers as we all know. It is like showing up to work and having 5 people watching while one person does the job. Really sad Uber just keeps running wild.


Actually there IS a model where 5 People stand around watching one person work....ONLY difference is EVERYBODY there gets paid....

Its called A highway / utility crew working for the government !! with US the TAXPAYER footing the bill.....

NOW if ONLY we can apply THAT to Ubering we'd have something! ;-O

Andy


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Fair question. It draws attention to Uber. It makes people ask the question "Why?" It also protects you from negative ratings from the pax. The "slow roll" approach will get you bad ratings no matter how you try to spin it. As for Uber deactivating offenders... Sure, if only ONE person does it, but if 20-30 people do it, it's plausible that there is a network error.


Honestly I can't see it.... Just seems like a jerk thing to do to somebody. I agree with Ez. The only change will come through the courts. Be kind to your fellow humans.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like he's a step ahead of me - I was talking about an association in another post. I will join. May try to get this guy ousted eventually though


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Wait for the ripple effects!
> Uber Strikers making national news. Uber no longer able to hide unfair labor practices. Uber Investors surely noticed. Labor Depts with cases on their desks noticed. Potential jurors in Uber Lawsuit noticed. The ripple effects are going to be amazing!


^^^
From your mouth (or keyboard) to God's ears (or email).


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> And who is going to do what with that "ripple effect" before it dies out.
> No one is going to do anything.
> There it is.
> 
> ...


^^^
The public has a very short memory, even when it hits them in the wallet. 
The news ends and they turn on the Kardashians.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I think everyone by now realizes that Uber is going to show fake surges and fake cars everywhere. How and why did the company stoop this low over the past 2 years is the question.


 Lol. Thanks. That was funny.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> Lol. Thanks. That was funny.


There is only one business, separating the money from the people.

Uber has always used surges to move drivers around, and ghost cars to make customers think there is a close car. Nothing is new about that.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> There is only one business, separating the money from the people.
> 
> Uber has always used surges to move drivers around, and ghost cars to make customers think there is a close car. Nothing is new about that.


"Move cars around" is not the same as "Fake surges" or "moving drives to slow areas". Cite your sources please.



BlackDog said:


> Uber has hired to many drivers as we all know. It is like showing up to work and having 5 people watching while one person does the job. Really sad Uber just keeps running wild.


I almost never wait for pings in the city no matter what time. Maybe other areas, but not in SF. Plenty of passengers.

(Starting countdown till I get called a shill.)


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> "Move cars around" is not the same as "Fake surges" or "moving drives to slow areas". Cite your sources please.
> 
> I almost never wait for pings in the city no matter what time. Maybe other areas, but not in SF. Plenty of passengers.
> 
> (Starting countdown till I get called a shill.)


Get some experience, then reply.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

volksie said:


> Hi SF Driver,
> Today I saw a new commercial in "News About Uber" in a story about "Travis Isn't Going Public" that claims SF UberX drivers medium income in SF is $74000. Can you verify? Thanks


Actually that was a mis-spelling. 
It should have read.... "Travis Is Going Pubic".


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

volksie said:


> Hi SF Driver,
> Today I saw a NEW commercial in "News About Uber" in a story about "Travis IS NOT Going Public" that claims SF UberX drivers medium income in SF is $74000. Can you verify? Thanks


 probably close to being true gross income. but i wonder what net pay is after uber's cut, taxes, gas and expenses. sf market is excellent. that's the type of pay we were striking for. BASE FARE $2.20 $0.26 PER MINUTE $1.30 PER MILE. SAFE RIDE FEE$1.35 MIN FARE$5.35 CANCELLATION FEE $5. damn, in LA we have zero base fare. 18 cents per minute. $1 per mile. safe ride fee $1.65. travis is boasting about drivers in sf while we are making less than minimum wage.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Get some experience, then reply.


What will I learn in the next 6 months that I didn't learn in the last 6? Or is that not enough experience? If it's not, then what is?


----------

